# Ativan?



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Danny has an Rx and gave me some a couple of times when IBS was bad. It worked and it also took my anxiety down. The best part is I noticed no side effects from it! Anyone take it? I'm going to ask my doctor for an Rx.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Antonio:I take Xanax in small doses .25 (half the pill) maybe once or twice a day depending on whats going on and it works to calm down ..but my friend swears by Ativan being the best benzo he's every used over Xanax and Valium..so hes all for it...and I am thinking of getting it instead of my Xanax next time..which gives me headaches. Hope this helps..-Mike


----------



## suzieq2 (Jul 28, 2003)

I swear by Ativan as well! It is awesome and is the only think I've found over the past 10 years since I've had IBS-D that calms the anxiety as well as the diarrhea - 99% of the time which is enough for me! Your body does build up a tolerance to it, of course, over time, like taking any "pam" drug so, you have to be strict with yourself and I only try to take it if I feel symptoms coming on - then I try to go off it for a few days. That keeps my doc happy that I'm not getting addicted to it.


----------

